# Timers



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

So, what timers does everyone use? I bought 2 from my LFS and one from homedepot, both of those tick ones, but they seem very inaccurate. I just got my solenoid/co2 set up, so I need to get it ready for my co2 tank(omg, my dad gave me a almost empty one -_- I told him I needed a full one!).

I saw some digital timers at homedepot for $17 with the grounded plug, so I'm wondering if there are cheaper alternatives or if those aren't good. I guess I would need 2 to be accurate, 1 for lights and 1 for co2. 
Thanks!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Aqua controllers....


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I use the cheapies. I will probably start changing them out for the current, power strips with built in timers etc. The newer (to me) digital version of the cheapie did not come with instructions and is a constant PITA.

A word about your CO2 solenoid. Any mechanical device will eventually fail at some inopportune time and in the worst possible way. Unless the pH shift you getting is really drastic leave the CO2 on all the time...it is one less thing to go wrong. Every time the solenoid cycles it is just one step closer to failure. CO2 is relatively cheap


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

A controller would help that.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, man, lol, someone tells me about solenoids after I get them xD Well, the choice wasn't made on co2 prices, but rather on what would be better for fishes. I thought that too much co2 at night might not be good for them(and my ph level is already low, so thought constant low ph wouldn't be good). 
And woah, are you using these?!?!
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=NS1171
I thought those $17 were expensive O_O

And what are the current power strips? I see these coralife ones(current and power strips = broad search xD)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ype+1/Timers&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ype+1/Timers&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1
Why are the digital ones cheaper 

And I was planning on having the co2 turn on 30 mins before light go on, and off 30 mins before lights.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Just because you have a solenoid does not mean you have to use it but it may be useful later. A controller is another switch to potentially go bad but controllers can be useful. Just leave the solenoid always on.

Get a drop checker, they are cheap. Do not follow the instructions that come with the device. Read the responses here and do that.

If your fish are gathered at the surface of the tank at night it can mean they are in distress. Quite often, especially in an over crowded tank, there can be a lack of oxygen and maybe too much CO2 so an air stone or wand that goes on at night can help.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a drop checker with 4 dKH water in it. It's been blue the whole time(but my bubble rate is pretty high, so I guess my rhinox 5000 isn't cutting it  ). 
And my fishes are fine for now, so I'll have to see how it goes tonight.


Yay for green dc! It's really hard to see though


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've gone away from the digital timers because they're such a PITA to change settings on, but they are nice because of the battery backup in case of a power outage.

I'm mostly using the Grasslin analog timers these days and have been happy with the accuracy.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Alright, thanks for the input! My neighborhood doesn't get poweroutages that often, so I might go with analog then. I'll need to find a power strip now...

Also, I need to find better analog ones since I don't really like the homedepot ones, lol.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

The Marineland and Grasslin analog timers are nearly identical I'm using both for various
tanks and they work great. You can get them online for about $10 or at Petco for $20.

My important community tank is using a Marineland but it's power strip is plugged into
an old APC UPS I had laying around. It's rated for 20 minutes at half load but all I
have plugged in is the heater/filter/hood light and I got about an hour of use during
the last power outage tho I turned off the light as I was at home.

- Brad


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

JanS said:


> I've gone away from the digital timers because they're such a PITA to change settings on, but they are nice because of the battery backup in case of a power outage.
> 
> I'm mostly using the Grasslin analog timers these days and have been happy with the accuracy.


What does a battery backup offer you in this situation? Unless you are talking about a UPS which I didn't gather that was the case.

Digital needs a battery backup to save your settings, but and analog doesn't have that issue so I'm trying to understand how this is a plus?

Thanks


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

The plus with a battery in the digital timers is that they will keep the correct time (within a few minutes at least) when the power is off. With an analog timer, when the power goes out the time is no longer accurate. It isn't a huge deal, but if you have several tanks with multiple timers it is a bit of a pain to get all of the timers correctly set back up again after a lengthy power outage.

Dave


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

DaveS said:


> The plus with a battery in the digital timers is that they will keep the correct time (within a few minutes at least) when the power is off. With an analog timer, when the power goes out the time is no longer accurate. It isn't a huge deal, but if you have several tanks with multiple timers it is a bit of a pain to get all of the timers correctly set back up again after a lengthy power outage.
> 
> Dave


This is very true if your timers are hung safely out of the way in an awkward to reach position so your furbearing companions can't rub against them and mess up the time. Yes, at least one of my cats did just that. She thought the ribs on the wheel were a great place to rub her chin and she rubs _hard_. Now I have digital; no more problem.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I get the cheap timers at lowes for $5. For me they are very accurate. They shut off at exactly the same time every night...give or take a few minutes. IMO the extra price for a digital timer is not worth it. How often do you have power outages??? It takes less time for me to set the time on a timer (after a rare outage) than it does to feed my fish! Then again, I'm a poor college student, who doesn't have money for fancy timers.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

Digital timer could have different lighting period everyday of the week. So, I run my light longer for the weekends


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I got some cheapo Brinks analog timers from Wal-Mart. They seem to work fine.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> This is very true if your timers are hung safely out of the way in an awkward to reach position so your furbearing companions can't rub against them and mess up the time. Yes, at least one of my cats did just that. She thought the ribs on the wheel were a great place to rub her chin and she rubs _hard_. Now I have digital; no more problem.


Gotcha, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anyone used the dual outlet timer by Current from the below link?

http://www.current-usa.com/timer.html

I'm thinking it could be perfect for lights and the solenoid without having to purchase 2 separate timers or a whole strip timer. Any opinions?


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know, it says dual 'outlet' timer. There isn't enough information, but it kind of looks like it is just a plain timer with 2 outlets, not a dual program timer that controls each outlet separately.
Brian


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I would think the single timing mechanism for both outlets would be ideal for CO2 and lights. Anyone care to agree or disagree?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Never had pressurized co2 but I would have to be inclined to agree with you.


----------

